# 112 wc sprüche



## neman64 (24 Apr. 2011)

112 WC SPRÜCHE
1.	Du treibst mich noch in den Urin! 
2.	Auch wenn du deine Palme noch so heftig schüttelst, es hängen doch nur zwei Nüsse dran. 
3.	Bitte lächeln! Sie werden gerade von der versteckten Kamera gefilmt! 
4.	Der Furz erfüllte seinen Zweck: In der Hose ist ein Fleck. 
5.	Da hilft kein schütteln, da hilft kein klopfen, der letzte muss doch in die Hose tropfen!
6.	Ich bin froh, mein Po passt genau auf euer Klo. 
7.	Hast Du im Leben nichts zu lachen, lass es auf dem Lokus krachen. 
8.	In 5 Minuten wird geschissen, ansonsten wirst Du rausgeschmissen! 
9.	Ein übergroßer Blasendrang ist hinderlich beim Staatsempfang. 
10.	Gut geschissen ist halb gefrühstückt. 
11.	Piss nicht daneben, du altes Schwein, der nächste könnte barfuß sein. 
12.	Der Morgenschiss kommt ganz gewiss, auch wenn’s erst spät am Abend ist! 
13.	Wer hier pisst und lässt keinen Furz, dem ist der Pimmel ein Zoll zu kurz. 
14.	Toilettenpapier bitte beidseitig benutzen! Der Erfolg liegt auf der Hand
15.	Such nicht nach Witzen an der Wand, den größten hälst Du in der Hand! 
16.	Hier ist angeln verboten - steck gefälligst Deinen Wurm weg! 
17.	Wer das liest, steht in meiner Pisse! 
18.	Im Falle des Durchfalles ist Tempo wirklich alles! 
19.	Am Befehlston knapp und kurz, erkennt man einen Kasernenfurz. 
20.	Tritt näher, er ist kürzer als du denkst. 
21.	Bei Überschwemmung bitte Ruhe bewahren! Langsam anfangen zu schlürfen! 
22.	Mann, scheiß doch in der Arbeit, da wirst du noch dafür bezahlt! 
23.	Hallo, Kantinen Essen, da bist du ja wieder! 
24.	Ich sitze hier am Scheißhausrand und rauch ne Peter Stossmichsanft. Ist das was in die Schüssel fällt, der Duft der großen weiten Welt? 
25.	Fünf Minuten scheißt der Hund, ein guter Deutscher scheißt ne Stund! 
26.	Komm raus du Feigling, du sollst nur pissen. 
27.	Scheiße in der Lampenschale gibt gedämpftes Licht im Saale! 
28.	Der Muselmann im Orient der furzt nach Osten hingewend. 
29.	Hier saß ein Mann aus Süditalien mit winzig kleinen Genitalien. 
30.	Zum Reisen braucht man Schuhe - zum Scheißen braucht man Ruhe! 
31.	Scheiße in die Luft geschossen, gibt mächtig viele Sommersprossen! 
32.	Auf diesem Scheißhaus wohnt ein Geist, der jeden in den Hintern beißt... Mich hat er nicht gebissen, ich habe ihm auf den Kopf geschissen. 
33.	Männerpissoir: 'Tritt näher ran Du Schwein, der Nächste könnte barfuß sein!' 
34.	Wie Adolf Hitler sitz ich hier, die braune Scheiße unter mir!! 
35.	Ich bin klein, mein Herz ist rein, mein Arsch ist schmutzig, ist das nicht putzig! 
36.	Müde bin ich geh zu Ruh, decke mich mit Scheiße zu, kommt der böse Geist herein, packt er in die Scheiße rein. 
37.	Jeder Tropfen nässt das Bein. 
38.	Und hängt der Tropfen noch so lose, der letzte geht doch in die Hose. 
39.	Wusstest Du schon dass Aftershave nicht das Gegenteil von Mundwasser ist? 
40.	Ich weiß über alles Bescheiß! 
41.	Gut Schiss will Weile haben
42.	Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte im Keller pinkeln
43.	Nimm deine Hand aus meiner Hose! Ich zähle bis tausend! 
44.	In diesem Moment sind sie der einzige Angehörige der Bundeswehr, der weiß, was er tut. (Offiziersklo
45.	Nicht alles was zwei Backen hat ist ein Gesicht! 
46.	Spalttabletten, meine Dame sind bekömmlich und gesund. Doch verwirrend ist ihr Name, denn sie gehören in den Mund. 
47.	Wenn der Knecht zum Waldrand hetzt, war das Plumpsklo schon besetzt 
48.	Zieht Euch warm an, die Kälte greift den Darm an
49.	Hier bleibt keine Hose trocken
50.	Ein Durchfall hat, oft über Nacht, so manchen Flirt zu Fall gebracht 
51.	Hab Sonne im Herzen und Pils in der Blase! 
52.	Willst Du beim Trinken nicht erblassen, musst Du mitunter Wasser lassen
53.	Wer nicht weit pinkelt - kommt zu kurz! 
54.	Schurke, man nehme Dir die Gurke! 
55.	Verehrte Herren und Damen, scheißt nicht auf den Rahmen, sondern in die Mitte, das ist bei uns so Sitte! 
56.	Ich kam, sah und zog den Schwanz ein! 
57.	Lieber 'n leerer Magen als 'n volle Hose! 
58.	Durchfall gährt am längsten
59.	Ohne Fleiß kein Scheiß! 
60.	Wer nicht pinkeln will muss scheißen! 
61.	Das ist Kacke wie Hose
62.	Lieber Druck auf der Blase als Rotz in der Nase! 
63.	Verschwinde - wie der Furz im Winde! 
64.	Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied, doch nicht jeder hat ein schmuckes Glied 
65.	Bleibt der Juli warm und heiß, am liebsten ich im Freien scheiß! 
66.	Manfred ging aufs Klo, steckte seinen Finger in den Po, brachte ihn nicht mehr heraus - aus! (
67.	Stehst Du in der Schüssel mit den Socken, bleiben kaum die Füße trocken 
68.	Du bist kein Mensch, du bist kein Tier, du bist 'ne Rolle Klopapier! 
69.	Der letzte Tropfen fällt nicht weit vom Stamm! 
70.	Man muss es mal ganz trocken sagen, auf dem Klo nie feuchte Socken tragen
71.	Gibt’s doch zu, das war mal wieder das Beste, was Du heute hinter Dich gebracht hast! 
72.	Friedrich der Große macht sich in die Hose, Friedrich der Kleine, macht sie wieder reine, Friedrich der ganz Kleine hängt sie an die Wäscheleine! 
73.	Früh regt sich - was ein Schwänzchen werden will! 
74.	Liebe Köchin, lieber Koch, hier fällt Eure Kunst ins Loch! 
75.	Der Rülpser ist ein Magenwind der nicht den Weg zum Arschloch find
76.	Eigenlob stinkt - aber hier riecht es auch nicht nach Flieder! 
77.	So wie die Alten sungen, so furzen auch die Jungen! 
78.	Dauerhocker - VORSICHT! Nach 2 Stunden wird der Schleudersitz automatisch ausgelöst! 
79.	Sitz nicht so herum - tu etwas! 
80.	Erst pinkeln. Dann schütteln! 
81.	Hab Sonne im Herzen und Zwiebeln im Bauch, dann kannst du gut furzen, und Luft hast du auch. 
82.	Wenn's Arscherl brummt, ist's Herzerl g'sund. 
83.	Es stinkt aus den Aborten - es wird Frühling allerorten! 
84.	Und sowas will ein feiner Pinkel sein... 
85.	Du kannst den Arsch schminken, wie du willst, es wird doch kein ordentliches Gesicht daraus. 
86.	ESST SCHEISSE! Millionen Fliegen können sich nicht irren! 
87.	Gestern saß ich aufm Klo da bin ich immer weniger geworden! 
88.	Die Klofrau war heute wieder SCHEIßfreundlich. 
89.	Man kann sich drehen wie man will, der Arsch bleibt immer hinten. 
90.	Anschiss ist die beste Verteidigung. 
91.	Leise rieselt der Schnee, der Turnlehrer hockt aufm WC, horcht nur, wie lieblich es schallt, wenn unser Pauker hier knallt. 
92.	Vor der Benutzung: DECKEL ÖFFNEN! 
93.	Bitte keine Kippen ins Pissbecken werfen, ich pinkle auch nicht in Ihren Aschenbecher
94.	Es ist verboten die Klofrau zu bescheißen
95.	Schütt Wasser druff schütt Wasser druff dann hört das Ding zu stinken uff. 
96.	Kannst du nicht gut kacken, so nimm die Hände an die Backen, die Ellenbogen an die Knie, dann kannst du kacken wie noch nie! 
97.	In Winkeln ist gut pinkeln
98.	Licht sparen! Auch im Dunkeln hohe Trefferquote erzielen
99.	Es sagt der Sohn zum Pharao, komm, gehen wir aufs Damenklo
100.	Braune Bremsspuren aufm Klo machen keine Hausfrau froh... 
101.	Erbsen, Bohnen und Linsen, da muss das Arschloch grinsen. (Da lässt es sich aber auch gut furzen.) 
102.	Nach dem scheißen - vor dem essen, Hände waschen nicht vergessen
103.	Ich bin der Toilettengeist, der jeden, der zu lange scheißt, von unten in die Eier beißt. 
104.	Auf diesem Klo wohnt ein Geist der jedem in die Eier beißt, mich aber hat er nicht gebissen - ich hab ihm ins Gesicht gesch
105.	Hier auf diesem stillen Ort, gibt es Dilettanten - Künstler kacken in das Loch, die Stümper auf die Kanten. 
106.	Gehen die Bremsspuren nicht gleich weg dann nimm die Bürste für den Dreck. 
107.	Wenn du kleckerst, wenn du spritzt, mach wieder sauber, worauf ein anderer dann sitzt! 
108.	Hinterlässt du Spuren deiner Würste, sei so nett und benutz die Bürste
109.	Witzemaster der Weise spricht: laute Fürze stinken nicht, aber die so leise zischen und so still den Arsch entwischen, Mensch, vor denen hüte dich, denn die stinken ganz gar fürchterlich. 
110.	Für die einen ist es Klopapier, für die anderen die längste Serviette der Welt. 
111.	"Ich bin der größte Pechvogel von der Welt. Sogar beim Toilettenmalen werde ich erw
112.	So ist das Leben, man geht aufs Klo und scheißt daneben. 


Ich hoffe es gefällt euch? Wenn JA BITTE auf :thx: klicken


----------



## Katzun (24 Apr. 2011)

habs immer gewusst das du ein versteckter philosoph bist 

:thx:


----------



## syd67 (24 Apr. 2011)

und noch einer
keine angst und keine bange dein meisster scheisst genauso lange


----------



## krawutz (25 Apr. 2011)

Das ist ja vielleicht ein Scheiß-Thema.


----------



## illidan (25 Apr. 2011)

sind ein paar lustige sprüche dabei.


----------



## Punisher (25 Apr. 2011)

Nr. 29 ist klasse :thumbup:


----------



## neman64 (27 Apr. 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Nr. 29 ist klasse :thumbup:



... und zu mir passt Nr. 78


----------

